# How many of you eat pork when bulking?



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love pork chops and diced lean pork when bulking how many of you have it in your diet?

I see all the time egg , porridge , chicken , beef etc... But i don`t see alot of people eating for example diced lean pork? pig/ svine meat is a great source of protein!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i eat plenty of it mate, u can get some real lean cuts as well, but u cant beat a nice piece of pork with a crispy fat edge that melts in your mouth, also v fond of gammon


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i eat plenty of it mate, u can get some real lean cuts as well, but u cant beat a nice piece of pork with a crispy fat edge that melts in your mouth, also v fond of gammon


Yeah but i never see people posting alot of it in their regular diet now a days... Oh & Fatstuff you gotta try wrapping your pork chops in bacon and putting it in the oven with some BBQ sauce omg delicious!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i eat it sometimes makes a change from turkey and chicken ,i dont mind if its just cooked but im not so keen on eating it cold as i make my meals up at night for the next day .


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

I get a big joint, slow cook for 8 hours until its melt and falling apart then shred it up. Yum!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> i eat it sometimes makes a change from turkey and chicken ,i dont mind if its just cooked but im not so keen on eating it cold as i make my meals up at night for the next day .


What really? I love cold pork its awesome hehe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i buy these when i do my monthly shop and eat a whole joint on my own, they are lovely

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/catalog/sectionpagecontainer.jsp?aisleid=1214921924657&skuId=910000462581&startValue=&departmentid=1214921923769&referrer=cookiesDetecting


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i buy these when i do my monthly shop and eat a whole joint on my own, they are lovely
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/catalog/sectionpagecontainer.jsp?aisleid=1214921924657&skuId=910000462581&startValue=&departmentid=1214921923769&referrer=cookiesDetecting


nice looks delicious !


----------



## Shooter (Feb 3, 2012)

You actually burn more calories eating pork, then is actually in the pork itself.

No wait sorry thats celery, not pork


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> nice looks delicious !


the pic, doesnt do it justice


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> the pic, doesnt do it justice


You should try the pork over here mate! It beats any british pork iv ever eaten hands down! The quality of the meat over here in Norway is the best iv ever eaten its a whole different world mate.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

funny this thread has just come up .....av just eat 600g pork loin joint ...with veg ...

per 100g

265 kcal

21g protein

8g carbs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LER said:


> funny this thread has just come up .....av just eat 600g pork loin joint ...with veg ...
> 
> per 100g
> 
> ...


So you`v just eaten 126 grams of protein & 1590 cals in one sitting?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> So you`v just eaten 126 grams of protein & 1590 cals in one sitting?


nout wrong with that lol


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> So you`v just eaten 126 grams of protein & 1590 cals in one sitting?


hope so :thumb:

do you know what i didn't even add it up ....is that what it comes to ..alright that i reckon


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I just whacked down a nice piece of pork belly draft mmmmm

Sorry to my diet


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Pork Sirloin is pretty Lean and Tasty but i rarely Eat Pork, i like Beef a lot more taste wise

only times i eat Pork is when my grandma who got a few in the village, cut it and sends some Sirloin, Taste so fking Great


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i eat plenty of it mate, u can get some real lean cuts as well, but u cant beat a nice piece of pork with a crispy fat edge that melts in your mouth, also v fond of gammon


But that bit on the edge aint lean! nice but not lean!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> But that bit on the edge aint lean! nice but not lean!


i got no issues with fatty meat, i would rather cut my carbs lol


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Tbh i eat whatever i feel like within reason unless im dieting. I usualy do eat the same things most days out of handyness (most of my protein usually comes from eggs, lean mince, milk and protein powder) but if i feel like a couple of gammon steaks ill have them. :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> i got no issues with fatty meat, i would rather cut my carbs lol


same here. its the fat that gives meat (especially pork) the taste!

anyone ever tried the pork fat in chocolate that you can get in most restuarants in prague? not ideal for a BB diet lol but feck me, its so much nicer than it sounds! (i think, i had drank alot of cheap beer that day lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> same here. its the fat that gives meat (especially pork) the taste!
> 
> anyone ever tried the pork fat in chocolate that you can get in most restuarants in prague? not ideal for a BB diet lol but feck me, its so much nicer than it sounds! (i think, i had drank alot of cheap beer that day lol)


that sounds disgusting!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> that sounds disgusting!


it does doesnt it lmao. that was why we bought it after a few beers lol but seriously, you got no idea how good it is.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i got no issues with fatty meat, i would rather cut my carbs lol


pmsl me too!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

For NewYears i had some friends over ho i rarely see now & we bought a whole pig and roasted it over a huge fire in the woods! we basted the ****er in the fat that ran off it with some nice BBQ glaze we had about 25 people over and we ate the whole damn thing lol. of course we had a butcher prepare the whole pig for us cut & cleaned it out etc...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

cook it then cut the fat off and put fat back in oven @190deg until crisp(should have been salted well on the pig-part b4 cookin!Whilst the pig has a sleep for half an hour to relax!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> For NewYears i had some friends over ho i rarely see now & we bought a whole pig and roasted it over a huge fire in the woods! we basted the ****er in the fat that ran off it with some nice BBQ glaze we had about 25 people over and we ate the whole damn thing lol. of course we had a butcher prepare the whole pig for us cut & cleaned it out etc...


i would love to do that! u ever seen the suckling pigs that fit in the oven?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.dunstangame.co.uk/suckling-pig.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i would love to do that! u ever seen the suckling pigs that fit in the oven?


Surprised at you bro ,you not got full sized spit roast? :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i would love to do that! u ever seen the suckling pigs that fit in the oven?


Yeah iv seen it its awesome hehe  Iv done that to but when we roasted that pig over a fire we just sat their with beer and paper plates & some salad , potatosalad & just enjoyed it watched the sun come up and yeah was a great start to the new year


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> http://www.dunstangame.co.uk/suckling-pig.html


do them pigs really suckle ........am ordering 2:rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pork is a good source of protein and nothing wrong with it at all....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Pork is a good source of protein and nothing wrong with it at all....


Thats right granpa! :whistling: :lol:


----------

